# whats wrong with this picture?



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

Nice SpecV huh, what's with the Ferrari in the backround. A Sentra and a Ferrari on the same showroom floor, weird.


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Hate to see the price on that spec


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

88 Pulsar SE said:


> *Hate to see the price on that spec *


It's for sale on eBay: 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2415350870 

~~~_"This is a must see. If your looking for a HOT SPEC-V Sentra look no further. The leather interior is one of a kind made special for this SPEC-V with the emblem embroidered into the seat. The audio system has been upgraded to a ultra premium sound system with a special touch screen (See the pictures). The car has a special cold air in-take system (as shown)installed by AEM special grill attachments display the SPEC-V emblem. *The close ratio 6-speed transmission really makes this Sentra Spec-V a must have.* Bid on this car and be prepared to take off. Good Luck Bidding!! Remember this is a one of a kind Sentra SPEC-V YOU GOTTA SEE IT!!!" _

*Too bad that interior isn't available from the factory, that shit is nice!* 










More Pics
take a close look at the one of the shift knob (nismo racing) huh?


----------



## MarkSpecV (May 15, 2003)

*Spec V*

I was at the dealer getting my oil changed and leather is an option I saw!!! I wish it was factory w/ Spec V!!! Nice car, I like the SE-R Badge instead of Nissan badge, looks more sporty'


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

a. the ferrari is the loaner while they work on your spec  

b. the leather package costs $1199 msrp single-tone, $1299 two-tone

c. the 12v plug cover is missing in the center console

the accessories catalog doesn't seem to have a trunk net. i put the one i had in my 240sx in there, and it fits just fine

Lurker Above, hope it doesn't void my trunk warranty...har har!


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

Lurker Above said:


> *a. the ferrari is the loaner while they work on your spec
> 
> b. the leather package costs $1199 msrp single-tone, $1299 two-tone
> 
> ...



The leather may be a "dealer" option but it is not a "nissan" option. Nissan doesn't make leather interior for any USDM sentra. If you could find a wrecked G20 and get your hands on the leather interior it would fit right in. The interior shown in the pics is custom made by a shop that the dealer(or customer) pays to make.

I want a Ferrari for a loner car!


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

The leather may be a "dealer" option but it is not a "nissan" option. Nissan doesn't make leather interior for any USDM sentra. 

I may be wrong but, I believe that they do. Go to www.nissanusa.com and check out some of the options. You have to order it from Nissan and the dealer installs it. The price was right on though at $1200 for the two front seats. A little steep. Peace.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

germex said:


> The leather may be a "dealer" option but it is not a "nissan" option. Nissan doesn't make leather interior for any USDM sentra.
> 
> I may be wrong but, I believe that they do. Go to www.nissanusa.com and check out some of the options. *You have to order it from Nissan and the dealer installs it.* The price was right on though at $1200 for the two front seats. A little steep. Peace.



*You have to order it from Nissan and the dealer installs it.* 

That doesn't make any sense. And no you cant "order" it through/from Nissan. It is a "dealer" installed option. You could have "leather interior" installed on any car if the dealer offers it. As you can see in the pics, those are just leather wrapped "stock" Spec seats. anyways, my point is they look sick! i wish i had those in my accord, but they would have to say "Type-R"


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

What? I was on the website and found nothing of leather. Even went to the design your vehicle section and nothing. 

Anyone else on this??? now I'm curious


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

88 Pulsar SE said:


> *What? I was on the website and found nothing of leather. Even went to the design your vehicle section and nothing.
> 
> Anyone else on this??? now I'm curious *



Yeah me too, no leather. Maybe in Canada "A" 


Like this:


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

More leather seat info:

Like i already stated. "you cant "order" it through/from Nissan. It is a "dealer" installed option. You could have "leather interior" installed on any car if the dealer offers it. As you can see in the pics, those are just leather wrapped "stock" Spec seats. "

A thread from thevboard.com from someone who has these.
http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=3646


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

check out his "Factory Nissan" sub box... I wonder if that is a Nismo part?  who the hell would do that, it looks like shit


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

'04 model badging update:











what's that spell!


Click here to see the Ultimate Dream Spec


----------



## chask31 (Apr 25, 2003)

You can get leather interior from Nissan. They contracted it out to a leather company and they sell seats from Nissan Directly and your dealer installs it.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

Ok guys, this is what I saw. Go to www.nissanusa.com move your mouse to vehicles, move to sentra ser and click on it. When the page opens up click on accessories, under interiors click on leather appointed interior. I DON'T KNOW IF THEY ARE MADE BY NISSAN OR SOME CONTRACTED COMPANY, AND I DON'T REALLY GIVE A SHIT. ALL I'M SAYING IS THEY ARE AVAILABLE FROM NISSAN OR SOME COMPANY MADE FOR NISSAN. And yes it does say they are dealer installed. All I'm saying is they are available. Enjoy. Peace.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

germex said:


> *Ok guys, this is what I saw. Go to www.nissanusa.com, move your mouse to vehicles, move to sentra ser and click on it. When the page opens up click on accessories, under interiors click on leather appointed interior. I DON'T KNOW IF THEY ARE MADE BY NISSAN OR SOME CONTRACTED COMPANY, AND I DON'T REALLY GIVE A SHIT. ALL I'M SAYING IS THEY ARE AVAILABLE FROM NISSAN OR SOME COMPANY MADE FOR NISSAN. And yes it does say they are dealer installed. All I'm saying is they are available. Enjoy. Peace. *



*"All I'm saying is they are available. Enjoy. Peace. "*

this is all that really matters. I really like the way it looks and i'm sure it's nice to sit in too, I know the chicks would dig it!


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

So glad this issue is finally cleared up. Don't know if I'd like the leather in a spec though......during some serious cornering you may slip around in the seat


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

is this an US version of SE-R? or did this guy do the paint job on his own?
i always wanted a white SE-R


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

Must be, because I know that they sell it in white here in the US. Dealer had one when I bought my black one. Peace


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

Those covers are fabricated by Classic Soft Trim, and Nissan dealers may order them and install them for you. It is much cheaper if you just order them yourself, and you get to choose the colors. You can view them here.
John


----------

